# disney 2010



## cxr (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi Guys..

look for TUG help on some good ideas about going to disneyworld sometime in May-July of 2010 for our princess 5th birthday

I always thought (thanks to salesmen) that just buying a timeshare it will be an easy exchange and a small fee.

BUT, reading her on TUG i am learning real world experience that this will not happen

i currently own a USVI Studio Timeshare. But i want a 2 BR. on one of disney properties, if possible probably Animal Kingdom

Let the ideas roll...

JOIN RCI, II, DAE will i get an exchange?
rental? (rentals seem sky high to me.. 2,000.00 for a week)


Thanks in Advance


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Apr 21, 2008)

cxr said:


> rental? (rentals seem sky high to me.. 2,000.00 for a week)



$2000 for a rental week in a 2BR seems optimistic, unless you are going in the very off season to one of the least expensive resorts... like OKW.    Going during any reasonably busy time... ex: when schools are out... will cost closer to $3000... unless you plan to go Christmas or Easter... in which case you can add another $1000.

I suggest that you join II and start a search for any of the 5 resorts in a 2BR... giving yourself as large a window as possbile.   September (hurricane season) and January seem to be the easiest months to obtain via exchange.    AKV is not yet available on II.    Your 5 choices are OKW, SSR, BWV, BCV and VWL.

If you want stay off property... you can pick up a fairly nice 2BR unit at a Marriott or equivalent for next to nothing.

/Jim


----------



## lprstn (Apr 21, 2008)

Definately join II.  You can also do an exchange with a Disney owner, or lastly rent from a Disney owner if you can't find something at II.  Also, there are lots of properties offsite @ Disney so don't look them over if you can't trade for Disney.


----------



## cxr (Apr 21, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Definately join II.  You can also do an exchange with a Disney owner, or lastly rent from a Disney owner if you can't find something at II.  Also, there are lots of properties offsite @ Disney so don't look them over if you can't trade for Disney.



THANKS... i just dont want to get stuck with budget property!!


i already exchanged my TS this year for a lake havasu trip. so do i have to wait until my MF are paid in Dec. to join II or to try and trade for 2010?


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 21, 2008)

cxr said:


> i currently own a USVI Studio Timeshare. But i want a 2 BR. on one of disney properties, if possible probably Animal Kingdom
> 
> Let the ideas roll...



I want to win the super lotto, but that is probably more likely than what you are hoping to happen.

My best advice is to rent your studio for cash and then use the cash to rent from a DVC owner.

You can attempt II, but will probably not work unless you do it during flex (60 days) and may have to get SSR or OKW and 2 bedrooms are almost impossible to find during prime weeks.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 21, 2008)

Here is a link to AKLV point chart.

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/AK-Points.htm

Just pick a two bedroom unit (I am sure you will want a Savanna view or Killimanjaro Club Concierge rather than a Value or Standard view) and look for the week you want.

For example, a two bedroom Savanna view for 1 week during June 11-August 15 (Magic season) would cost 360 points and the Killimanjaro Club Concierge would cost 423 points.

You can rent points from a DVC member for $11-13 per point so let's assume $12pp and here is a "realistic cost" for what you want.

Savanna view = $4,320
Killimanjaro Club Concierge = $5,076

These rental rates are DIRT CHEAP as compared to the the Disney published rate of about $11,000-$16,000 for the week including tax.

Before you think nobody pays those rates, I was in the 3 bedroom Grand Villa last week (99-120 points per night) and they were sold out.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 21, 2008)

cxr said:


> ...
> i currently own a USVI Studio Timeshare. But i want a 2 BR. on one of disney properties, if possible probably Animal Kingdom...


Animal Kingdom isn't even accepting trade-ins at all yet.  Now, they might by 2010, but it isn't guaranteed.

It is possible to use Interval International to trade into DVC two-bedrooms during May (as well as some other months that you didn't list.)  However, you generally have to give II a two-bedroom unit in order to receive a two-bedroom DVC, unless you trade less than 59 days before check-in.  Also, as others have said here, the large majority of 2-bdrm units are at OKW or SSR, not the other resorts. 

DVC doesn't trade at all through RCI.  I'd say there is no chance of a two-bedroom DVC being deposited into DAE, and even if there were, probably hundreds of people are ahead of you on a waitlist. 

As others have said, you are looking for something that is worth upwards of $4000, even renting from an owner, and thousands more if rented from Disney. Getting it by trading a studio in the USVI is just not realistic. (For that matter, are you sure your USVI resort trades in II?  Also, it would probably need to be "select" or "premier" rated in II to trade into the DVC.) 

If you think you might want to trade into the DVC multiple times, I'd suggest buying a high-quality (select) 2-bdrm resort that has at least fairly high demand and trades in II (and isn't in Orlando.)   If you spend some time to do your research, you should be able to find one in the $1000 (or maybe less) range, with annual fees of $600 or less.  Trading it would be much cheaper than renting two-bedroom DVCs.  You will still need to plan ahead, be flexible on dates, and be flexible on which DVC resorts you'll accept, and there are no guarantees. You are planning early, which is great, so you have plenty of time to do this. 

If you only want to go to Disney once, your best options are to stay off-site, or to rent a DVC unit from a DVC member.


----------



## JudyS (Apr 21, 2008)

cxr said:


> ....
> i already exchanged my TS this year for a lake havasu trip. so do i have to wait until my MF are paid in Dec. to join II or to try and trade for 2010?


You can join II now, assuming your resort is affiliated with them.  As for actually trading your 2009 week now, that depends.  Some resorts only allow you to deposit one year out, so if your 2009 week were in, say, August, you'd have to wait until August to deposit.  Others allow you to deposit two years out.  And, if your 2009 week is in, say, March, it's already less than 1 year away. 

Your resort may require you to pre-pay estimated 2009 MFs before depositing.  Many, but not all, require that. 

Disney only deposits units 11 months out.  However, you can put in an II request up to two years in advance.  You can not request a unit larger than what you own, however.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 21, 2008)

cxr said:


> i currently own a USVI Studio Timeshare. But i want a 2 BR. on one of disney properties, if possible probably Animal Kingdom



What is the exact name of the timeshare you bought, the season you bought, and your approximate cost?

FYI - Disney charges $104 per point to buy and someone would have to spend $36,000-$42,000 to buy enough points to book a AKLV 2 bedroom unit you want. Let's not forget that they also have to pay about $4.50 per point in yearly dues ($1,620-1,890). That is why rental rates are the price they are.



JudyS said:


> Disney only deposits units 11 months out.  However, you can put in an II request up to two years in advance.  You can not request a unit larger than what you own, however.



Good advice.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 21, 2008)

Even my supertrader won't pull Animal Kingdom, the resort is way too new, and I probably will have to buy points to get to stay there.  If that is what you want, you might consider a points purchase.  But there are other ways to get into DVC, like trading in with a like-size unit, a two-bedroom, that trades into Disney resorts.  Not all of them do, as I know too well, but a few do, and we feel very fortunate to have found out the "secrets" of TUG to exchange into DVC.


----------



## M&M (Apr 21, 2008)

JudyS said:


> It is possible to use Interval International to trade into DVC two-bedrooms during May (as well as some other months that you didn't list.)  However, you generally have to give II a two-bedroom unit in order to receive a two-bedroom DVC, unless you trade less than 59 days before check-in.
> 
> As others have said, you are looking for something that is worth upwards of $4000, even renting from an owner, and thousands more if rented from Disney. Getting it by trading a studio in the USVI is just not realistic. .



As said above, trading a studio for a 2 bedroom isn't very likely. Even if you own a Premier II resort and traded a 2 bedroom in you aren't guaranteed getting a 2 bedroom at the desired resorts and during that time frame.


----------



## cxr (Apr 22, 2008)

ok thanks for all the helpful info!!!

my next question.. is what properties to stay away from in or around disney?

i see magic tree resorts listings everywhere.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Oh my, Magic Tree. Our first ever timeshare stay*



cxr said:


> ok thanks for all the helpful info!!!
> 
> my next question.. is what properties to stay away from in or around disney?
> 
> i see magic tree resorts listings everywhere.



The very first timeshare we were ever exposed to. Even then we saw it wasn't much. 

There aren't too many really bad resorts in the Orlando area as most were purpose built and strive to keep up with all the others. But you just hit on one - Magic Tree - that is NOT up to standards. It is a motel conversion, always looks from the road like it's closed (last I checked it isn't) and wouldn't even be a good trade if it were located on a beach in a high demand area - and you know how bad many of those resorts can be and still have a market. 

There are a few others like that. Either not built to Orlando standards or they haven't been maintained/upgraded properly. TUG reviews are the best source to identify those.  

Of course there are a few that are perfectly OK as a resort but have other reasons to be avoided or at least specially prepared should you go there. Wastegate - all of them - comes to mind. You must be prepared to fend off the sales pressure either with strong no's or by avoiding contact during your stay. In general it's best to stay away from the sales pitch unless you are good at saying no. As a trade guess you do not have to waste time with sales presentations no matter what the weasels may tell you.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 22, 2008)

cxr said:


> ok thanks for all the helpful info!!!
> 
> my next question.. is what properties to stay away from in or around disney?
> 
> i see magic tree resorts listings everywhere.



What other resorts are you pulling?  We can tell you the good ones.  

It is actually a little too early to pull an exchange for that far out.  I would wait a good long time before I would search for that far out.  Try searching for a full year, starting now to the summer, and see what you week pulls.  Those will be your choices.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 22, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> What is the exact name of the timeshare you bought, the season you bought, and your approximate cost?



CRX - can you answer the above questions so we can have some idea on what your unit may trade for?




rickandcindy23 said:


> What other resorts are you pulling?  We can tell you the good ones.



I don't think CXR has an II or RCI account.


----------

